

Applying to YC – GetStream.io - tschellenbach
https://getstream.io/

======
meanduser
I'm not particularly in the market for this product, but two quick bits of
feedback:

1\. What is a "FanOut"? I see it on your pricing table, but I'm not sure what
it is exactly. I could guess, but I probably shouldn't have to if it's
critical to your pricing.

2\. (Minor) In a couple of spots on the pricing table you have the "$" after
the number.

Screenshot with comment:
[http://screencast.com/t/rRqJCbjb](http://screencast.com/t/rRqJCbjb)

EDIT: I should mention that you have FanOut defined in the FAQs, but I think
maybe a tooltip or something on the pricing table would help (especially on
the homepage).

~~~
tschellenbach
thanks!

------
tschellenbach
Guys critical feedback is much appreciated!

